# Butterfly and related patterns



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

So butterfly colors are marble. Salamander is butterfly, so that makes them marble also.

My question : are butterfly bettas stable marbles? The ones I've had don't change color, but what makes them stable when marble is a " jumping gene"? Why is marble dominant? What genes does it over ride? Is dragon one of them? 

Can anyone explain the marble problem a little bit more?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

It's been awhile but I remember asking a similar question a year or two ago. Some response I remember from Lilnaugrim on here was:

"Not all marbles are butterfly's but some butterfly's can be marbles."

From personal experience, all blue butterfly's I've owned all marbled... My Yellow Salamander never marbled.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I've got a beautiful red and blue butterfly ct he hasn't changed color at all, neither have my salamander ee have changed either. More of my solids have actually changed color lol


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Try having a blue butterfly. Results may be different ;-) and besides, it's another excuse for one more Betta! :-D


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

His body is blue ^^ his fin edge's are red he is getting more shine to him I'm really glad his Color hadn't dulled down <3 his flare is just enchanting too I've watched bettas flare ALOT he just floors me the color contrast is stunning


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

I breed hmbf for several years and it's just a question if you have a bf with wich partner you will breed him. 
Got some solid lines with don't marble at all but you can see clearly at some males wich can go marble and wich don't. 
Most of the lines I know the background. With one line I just breed a bleu hmbf with an opaque girl, with the goal to extant the white rim. The outcome was a great surprise. 
3 colors bleu, steady hmbf males and marble males. 
Think if you know the line, just try to keep it steady, but marble is shure a problem in some lines, but you can get some great surprises out of them. 


Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Almost all EE are some type of salamander or multi color, here's my problem XD My dragons are a beautiful cherry red underneath the white scales. I'd like to keep atleast some of that beautiful red, I don't even mind if they keep the cherry red with a solid white band at the edges of the fins.

Even that would be a start to my project ^^ EE red and white butterfly dragon <3 eventually I want a black band but I have to work with what I can get ahold of for breeding stock


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

I feel like this is the square and rectangle discussion. Like, a rectangle can be a square but a square can't be a rectangle or something. XD


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

Jootje67 said:


> My experience is that the color salamander is a steady color. It's with what betta you make the cross that can cause the change of color. if you know backgrounds, it make spawning a lot easier.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk




Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

@Jootje67

The dragons are a stable line  I asked! The EE should be stable  

I think I could get red EE out of this too ^^ that would look really nice


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

If you cross him with a stabil red than it should be okay 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------

